# @all: bei Aldi gibts wieder die gute Winterhose



## mischuer (16. August 2005)

Tipp: Die allseits gelobte Winterhose gibts am Montag 22.08 wieder bei Aldi!


----------



## Splash (16. August 2005)

... leider aber nur bis XL ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (16. August 2005)

ist die wirklich soo gut ?


----------



## Männix (16. August 2005)

Die Hose ist für das Geld net schlecht. Leider gibt's die Trägerhose nur bis XL. Beim letzten mal habe ich mir die in XL geholt, die war aber sehr eng geschnitten (Bin 1,80 m groß, 81 kilo) und ziehe sie deshalb sehr selten an.

Mich würde interessieren, ob der Rest (Handschuhe, Jacke, Shirt) was taugt. Hat einer Infos? Ich suche was für die kälteren Temperaturen zwischen 0 bis +5 Grad.


----------



## GroßerNagus (16. August 2005)

Männix schrieb:
			
		

> Beim letzten mal habe ich mir die in XL geholt, die war aber sehr eng geschnitten (Bin 1,80 m groß, 81 kilo) und ziehe sie deshalb sehr selten an.
> 
> Mich würde interessieren, ob der Rest (Handschuhe, Jacke, Shirt) was taugt. Hat einer Infos? Ich suche was für die kälteren Temperaturen zwischen 0 bis +5 Grad.




Die Hose habe ich auch vorletztes Jahr geholt. Echt klasse. Trage sie lieber als meine allerdings 5 Jahre alte Löffler. Ok Größe von 2003: bin 180 cm bei  82-90 kg und trage L. Paßt optimal. 

Die Handschuhe vom letzten Jahr sind auch Spitze. Gehen glaube ich auch noch bei 0°.


----------



## mischuer (16. August 2005)

ich bin ziemlich begeistert von der Hose, und die Kollegen auch.


----------



## burn (16. August 2005)

bei aldi nord oder sued oder bei beiden?


----------



## Riddick (16. August 2005)

Aldi-Süd.   

Riddick


----------



## burn (16. August 2005)

doof... ich hab hier nur nord


----------



## Riddick (16. August 2005)

Lass mal den Kopf nicht hängen!   Bei Euch kommt's wahrscheinlich nur ein paar Tage später.

Riddick


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. August 2005)

Sonst schau einmal diesen Donnerstag (18.08.) bei LIDL, da gibt's auch Fahrradklamotten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dmsys (16. August 2005)

oh, ich weiß nicht... lohnt es sich überhaupt solche klammoten von Aldi zu kaufen? ist es nicht besser etwas mehr einzusparen und ein Löffler oder Gore zu holen?


----------



## Fetz (16. August 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst schau einmal diesen Donnerstag (18.08.) bei LIDL, da gibt's auch Fahrradklamotten


Na klasse, innerhalb von 5 Tagen kommt jetzt schon der zweite mit meinem Avatar. 
Such Dir bitte selber einen.
Danke!


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. August 2005)

Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Na klasse, innerhalb von 5 Tagen kommt jetzt schon der zweite mit meinem Avatar.
> Such Dir bitte selber einen.
> Danke!



Tja, Fetz, der Avatar ist nun wirklich nicht aus diesem Forum.... den gibt es in etlichen Versionen... und der Createur dieses Avatars bist Du nun auch nicht (das ist alles nur geklaut....  ). Insoweit gebe ich gerne Deine Worte zurück: "Such (Bastel) Dir bitte selber einen"!. Ich hoffe, Du fährst übrigens nicht einen Golf oder so etwas... 

Zurück zum Thema: M. E. kommen die LIDL/ALDI-Klamotten natürlich nicht an die Qualität der Markenprodukte heran, sind aber durchaus noch zufriedenstellend. Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist unschlagbar. Für die "Schweinewetterjahreszeit", wo man Klamotten permanent wechseln darf, kann man sich durchaus eine solche Zweitgarnitur zulegen.


----------



## dmsys (17. August 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Zurück zum Thema: M. E. kommen die LIDL/ALDI-Klamotten natürlich nicht an die Qualität der Markenprodukte heran, sind aber durchaus noch zufriedenstellend. Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist unschlagbar. Für die "Schweinewetterjahreszeit", wo man Klamotten permanent wechseln darf, kann man sich durchaus eine solche Zweitgarnitur zulegen.


mal ausprobieren... wenn die klammoten wirklich schlecht sind, nehme ich auch so ein avatar


----------



## mischuer (17. August 2005)

Menno die Hose ist der Hammer sonst würd ich das net schreiben. Sind viele superzufrieden mit dem Teil.


----------



## Fetz (17. August 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, Fetz, der Avatar ist nun wirklich nicht aus diesem Forum....


Ok, Du hast mich überzeugt.
War gestern abend wohl etwas schlecht drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (17. August 2005)

Schon ok, bei dem (bisherigen) Wetter kriegt man echt Depri-Laune.... aber nun scheint die Sonne   : Werde mir auch gelegentlich einmal ein Wölfchen als Avatar zulegen.


----------



## Masterambrosius (21. August 2005)

jupp, die hose ist der hammer für das geld!!

ich werde wegen dem zeug nächste woche nach garmisch fahren.

nur, wenn die hose nass wird, was im winter v.a. bei stürzen vorkommt, wirds kalt und zugig


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. August 2005)

Welche meint Ihr denn? Die Trägerhose? Ist die eng geschnitten? Hat jemand zufällig meine Größe und Gewicht (1,90/75) und sich so eine gekauft?

Gruß    Geisterfahrer


----------



## pongi (22. August 2005)

falls du sie noch nicht gekauft hast: dir sollte eine L reichen.
ich hab mir gerade eine in L geholt. bin 182/183 und wiege 78 kg. mir passt die hose zwar, aber sie sitzt nicht knallenge. hätte vermutlich auch ne M nehmen können.
vielleicht geh ich heut mittag nochmals los und hol mir noch eine (sofern der regen nachläßt und es noch was vorrätig hat *g*)


----------



## Hilljumper (22. August 2005)

pongi schrieb:
			
		

> falls du sie noch nicht gekauft hast: dir sollte eine L reichen.
> ich hab mir gerade eine in L geholt. bin 182/183 und wiege 78 kg. mir passt die hose zwar, aber sie sitzt nicht knallenge. hätte vermutlich auch ne M nehmen können.
> vielleicht geh ich heut mittag nochmals los und hol mir noch eine (sofern der regen nachläßt und es noch was vorrätig hat *g*)




Kann ich bestätigen. bin 1,85 bei 82 kg und "l" sitzt eher wie eine Anglerhose. Da ist viel Platz im Schritt...
Die Hose in "M" dürfte aber zu kurz sein.

Die Jacke habe ich in "M" gekauft. Die passt soweit. Aber die Passform insgesamt ist nicht so überragend. Aber bei dem Preis ist es ok.


----------



## sipemue (22. August 2005)

habe mir auch eben die Hose und Jacke bei Aldi gezogen: Auf dem ersten Eindruck ein super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis!

Die Hose Gr. L bei 181cm und 88 kg Gewicht sitzt gut
Die Jacke habe ich Gr. M genommen, sitzt ebenfalls gut

Sicherlich sind dies nicht die Klamotten, die ich auf einen Alpen-X oder auf einem Wettkampf anziehen würde (da gibt es schon noch besseres), allerdings für die "Hausrunde" finde ich die Klamotten perfekt!


----------



## Riddick (22. August 2005)

Kann es sein, dass die (Träger-) Hosen relativ kurz geschnitten sind? Ich hab's mal hingehalten und entschieden, bei 1,75 m XL Hosen zu nehmen. Werd' mal in der Mittagspause reinschüpfen und notfalls auf dem Heimweg tauschen, vorausgesetzt, bis dahin ist noch was da. War nämlich schon kurz nach Ladenöffnung ein Gedrängel um die Klamotten, vorallem mit Leuten, die nicht im geringsten nach Fahrrad fahren aussehen (z.B. die beiden älteren, übergewichtigen Müllmänner   ).

Riddick


----------



## Hilljumper (22. August 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass die (Träger-) Hosen relativ kurz geschnitten sind? Ich hab's mal hingehalten und entschieden, bei 1,75 m XL Hosen zu nehmen.
> Riddick




Ich fürchte, die Hose kannst Du dann gemeinsam mit deiner Lebenspartnerin tragen...und zwar gleichzeitig  

Es scheint nur so, als seien sie kurz, der Träger liefert da ein falsches Bild, Also L passt mir mit 1,85 ganz gut von der Länge. Wenn die XL nicht nur weiter, sondern auch länger ist, kannst Du Dir vermutlich die Regenüberschuhe sparen


----------



## StarvinMarvin (22. August 2005)

Mist, 

da bei mir die Radsachen immer viel zu eng sind ( obwohl ich 178 cm groß bin und 81 kg habe) hab ich heute morgen das Shirt, die Jacke, Unterhemd und die Hose ohne Träger in XL genommen. Bin mal gespannt wenn ich die Sachen heute abend probiere was bei raus kommt, ansonsten tausch ich das um.


----------



## SigiSick (22. August 2005)

hab die hose jetzt in m, l sah schon im laden zu weit aus(192cm, 87kg). die m ist an den beinen etwas kurz, und um den hintern sitzt sie recht locker. aber passt schon. trotzdem glaub ich das die sachen eher aus ner "mode für mollige kollektion" sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skiburschi (22. August 2005)

Also da kann ich SigiSick nur Recht geben!

Bin 1,95 und 85kg und die Hose mit Trägern in XL und L sind definitiv zu weit. Dachte nehmste mal noch eine M für die freundin mit; siehe da, die paßt einigermaßen obenrum, ist aber ziemlich kurz. Aber der Hit ists auch nicht. 
Im Gegensatz dazu das Trikot. Da ist L wieder zu klein. 

Das einzige Teil was richtig gut sitzt sind die Handschuhe!

Na ja, das war wohl nix!


----------



## teleho (22. August 2005)

Mir sind die Sachen immer viel zu groß. hab das trikot heute in S anprobiert und pass da 2x rein!!!!


----------



## alpino (22. August 2005)

jop, das gedrängel war der hammer. morgens um 08:30 kämpfen die leute um fahrradklamotten. der vorteil war....ich wusste gleich wo der container mit dem kram im laden steht) aber einige sahen echt nicht nach radfahrer/in aus. sind wahrscheinlich dann die die das zeugs bei ebay verticken.

habe mir die trägerhose, so ein unterziehshirt und die handschohe geholt. bis auf die handschuhe habe ich noch nix anprobiert. wenns nit passt gehts zurück.

cu


----------



## Riddick (22. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fürchte, die Hose kannst Du dann gemeinsam mit deiner Lebenspartnerin tragen...und zwar gleichzeitig


Hast recht. Hatte mir in der Hektik nur 'ne "L" hingehalten und noch 'ne zweite "XL" dazugenommen. Die kleinere passt fast perfekt (an den Oberschenkeln minimal zu gross), die grosse Hose werd' ich heute abend zurückgeben. Hoffentlich finde ich noch irgendwo 'ne zweite Hose in "L". Werd' gleich mal lostigern und die zwei Fillialen in der Nähe abklappern.

Riddick


----------



## mountainbike (22. August 2005)

ich hab mir letztes jahr auch ne hose gekauft!

wird aber nur von mir getragen, wenn meine gore nass bzw. schmutzig ist! also keine richige alternative. aber für den preis ok!

wer noch keine gore hose hatte - der ist ganz zufrieden mit der vom aldi. 

die passform ist halt nicht so das wahre und ich finde man schwitzt in dieser hose sehr leicht! ( und ich schwitze sonst nicht wie ein rasensprenger,gelle)

grüsse aus unterfranken


----------



## Schlettenbacher (22. August 2005)

Hallo,
habe mir heute morgen vor der Arbeit bei Aldi, ne Halbhose, ne Trägerhose und ein Jacken in Schwarz alles in XL gekauft, dann auf der Arbeit schnell anprobiert und festgestell das sie eigentlich zu groß sind. Hab dann die Klamotten in den Spind und die Verpackungen auf den Spind gelegt und wollte es nach der Arbeit wieder schön verpacken und umtauschen. Nun hat aber unsere fleissige Putzfrau die ganzen Verpackungen entsorgt. Bevor ich nun probiere die Sachen ohne Verpackung umzutauschen würde ich sie auch zum EK plus Versandkosten jemandem hier abtreten.
Also wer heute leer ausging und noch was in XL sucht, bitte PN an mich.
Gruß Schlettenbacher


----------



## derMichi (22. August 2005)

Schön schön, ich hab mich auch mal eingedeckt und schon umgetauscht. 2 mal Hose, 2 mal Trikot, 1 mal Handschuhe. Der Winter kann kommen


----------



## Sandman633 (22. August 2005)

Also die Trägerhose in xl ist ja wohl echt mal der Knaller von der Größe her. Lassen die neuerdings in Mallorca produzieren wo es nur dickbäuchige Riesenzwerge gibt?

Ansonsten ist bei mir xl immer passend, hier: die Hose hängt wie ein Sack und ist ungefähr 5 cm zu kurz (bin 1,87 mit 86 Kg). Frauchen hechtet gleich morgen früh los um die in ne L umzutauschen. Hoffentlich ist die dann nicht noch kürzer, sonst brauch ich Kniestrümpfe...

Handschuhe passt, Trikot XL etwas groß, aber da zieht man noch was drunter, Unterwäsche so lala. Schnitt n bischen komisch, aber für 30  insgesamt... Meine Adidas-Winterhose mehr mehr als das doppelte gekostet (ok, die sitzt auch wie ne 1). Für Fresselegen reichts allemal...

Greetz Sandman633


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. August 2005)

@Schlettenbacher:

Ohne Verpackung umtauschen sollte kein Problem sein,die sind bei Aldi äusserst kulant.
Wollte vorhin die Trägerhose( XL,ist mir,1,97m/93 Kg im Schritt viel zu weit)gegen Größe L tauschen und Hab in der Hektik die Verpackung und(!!)den Kassenzettel vergessen.
Weil keine L mehr da war,hab ich das Geld zurück bekommen!
mfG Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (22. August 2005)

XL = 56.........bin ich auch reingefallen!!


----------



## Montana (22. August 2005)

Tja , ich brauchte auch ein paar Wintersachen. Der Lidl Kram war mir schon optisch zu billig - Die Aldi Sachen sahen optisch recht gut aus . Der Stoff / Verarbeitung ist auch sehr gut besonders zu diesen Preisen

*ABER :*

Unmögliche Geometrie . Also ich bin 178 cm gross um die 70 kg  

Hose in M viel zu kurze Beine und eng im Schritt
Hose in L wie ne Riesenpampers mit absolut schlabrigem Polster  und immer noch zu kurze Beine
Jacke in M recht weit - geht so eben   
Handschuhe - sehr gut für Geld   

Also die Hosen gehn ohne Umtausch zurück - ich werde vielleicht mal eine S Jacke testen   passt das auch nicht dann behalte ich nur die Handschuhe und kaufe mir was Vernünftiges 

Fazit : Aldi Winterklamotten vom Schnitt her leider nicht empfehlenswert   
Da liegt schon eine Welt zu TCM dazwischen und das heisst was


----------



## Nuffolino (22. August 2005)

Ich (180/ 72kg) hab das gleiche Problem: Trikot in M viel zu groß, in S am Körper ok, aber die Ärmel zu kurz. Jacke in M eigentlich auch zu groß, in S: siehe oben. Die Handschuhe sind in Ordnung, die Hose in M unten zu kurz und oben zu weit, in S oben ok, dafür dann eher 3/4 Länge. Für was für Wesen bitte ist das Zeug entworfen?!

MfG Timo


----------



## GroßerNagus (23. August 2005)

Ich verstehs auch nicht. 
Vor 2 Jahren hat L perfekt gepaßt Jetzt habe ich eine M und die ist am Bauch etwas zu weit. Naja dann kann Weinachten ja kommen.

Riddicks Müllmännern passen die Hosen dann bestimmt bestens.


----------



## Schlettenbacher (23. August 2005)

@stalle,
bin heute morgen zum Aldi, die haben mir die Jacke und die 2 Paar Hosen ohne Probleme umgetauscht. Habe noch eine Jacke in L bekommen die passt eigentlich recht gut. Die Trägerhose in L geht auch gerade noch so, trotz meinen 180cm/90kg ist sie obenherum ein bisschen weit dafür unten etwas zu kurz. Vermutlich wird eine in M passen, aber dann halt nur als 3/4 Hose.
Die Passform dürfte besser sein aber für 9.99 ist sie echt OK.

Gruß Schlettenbacher


----------



## alpino (23. August 2005)

huhu,

ich habe heute morgen beide hosen (s und m) wieder zurückgebracht. mir (173/63) passten die beine der S, aber der oberkörper war bei beiden grössen viel zu lang. das windstopper-shirt ist ganz brauchbar. die handschuhe sind top und passen sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. August 2005)

Micro767 schrieb:
			
		

> ist die wirklich soo gut ?



hab die vom herbst letztes jahr. hat mir im fruehjahr dieses jahres gute dienste geleistet.

hinten haelt sie wegen aufgerautem material warm, vorne ist sie komplett winddicht. in den knien ist sie gut geschnitten.

wies dieses jahr aussieht, weiss ich nicht. 

fuer den preis absolut top. musst aber bedenken, dass sie beim waschen etwas ein ging.


----------



## Riddick (23. August 2005)

Sandman633 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten ist bei mir xl immer passend, hier: die Hose hängt wie ein Sack und ist ungefähr 5 cm zu kurz (bin 1,87 mit 86 Kg). Frauchen hechtet gleich morgen früh los um die in ne L umzutauschen. Hoffentlich ist die dann nicht noch kürzer, sonst brauch ich Kniestrümpfe...


Dann ruf Deine Frau gleich mal an, dass sie Dir noch lange Strümpfe besorgt.   Hab' die Hose gestern noch mal anprobiert und die Beine sind wirklich ziemlich kurz. Wenn man steht, geht's grad' noch, aber spätestens auf dem Bike kommt die Ernüchterung.   Und jetzt hab' ich schon relativ kurze Beine; bei 1,87 m dürfte das aber mehr in einer 3/4-Hose ausarten.   

Dass die Hose am Bauch etwas weiter ist, stört mich bei Winterklamotten weniger, dann kann man wenigstens noch 'nen Fleece-Pulli mit "reinstopfen".   

Was mich allerdings nachdenklich stimmt, ist die Aussage von _alpha-centauri_, dass die Hose beim Waschen einlaufen soll.   Vielleicht schmeiss' ich die Hose gleich mal ungetragen in die Maschine, damit ich die andere zurückbringen kann, sollte sich das tatsächlich bewahrheiten.    Noch kürzer macht die Hose nämlich keinen Sinn, weil man dann trotzdem Beinlinge drunterziehen muss.




			
				GroßerNagus schrieb:
			
		

> Riddicks Müllmännern passen die Hosen dann bestimmt bestens.


Stimmt, für die Jungs dürften die Hosen perfekt sein.   

Riddick


----------



## Hilljumper (23. August 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich allerdings nachdenklich stimmt, ist die Aussage von _alpha-centauri_, dass die Hose beim Waschen einlaufen soll.
> Riddick



Wenn sie am Bauch einläuft, erspart mir dies das ansaufen einer bierwampe


----------



## KiStEo5 (23. August 2005)

Also ich bin 1,78 und 65 kg schwer. Hab mir eine M geholt weil die S einfach zu kurz um den Beinen war. Und bei der jetzigen M reicht die Länge an den Beinen, aber ich hab nunmal keine Plautze  Jetzt muss ich da mit 2 Sicherheitsnadeln links und rechts einfach etwas enger machen und dann passt die eigentlich ohne Probleme.

Nur doof das man einen elastischen Stoff meines Erachtens sooo Weit schneidet das man nochmal die hälfte von mir reinstellen könnte, ohne zu dehnen versteht sich.


----------



## GnadenWade (23. August 2005)

Ich hab so den Eindruck als ob für die Hosen ein japanischer Sumo-Ringer Modell gestanden hat.


----------



## Montana (24. August 2005)

Ich habe heute noch ne schwarze Jacke in S bekommen. Sitzt überraschender Weise perfekt.   Auch die Ärmel sind für mich lang genug.  Ich habe das Ding auch direkt total eingesaut   VG Guido

Aldi Jacke in S auf Tour  



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Tja , ich brauchte auch ein paar Wintersachen. ...
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


----------



## Schildbürger (24. August 2005)

Hi,

ich hatte mir zwei Hosen geholt, eine Trägerhose in L (war nur noch in L da) und eine ohne in XL. (185cm / 87Kg)
Normalerweise trage ich XL, Gr.54/52.

Bei der Trägerhose in L sind die Beine zu kurz und die Träger zu lang, zudem ist die am Po zu weit.

Die in XL ist von der Beinlänge ok, aber ansonsten viel zu weit.

Diesmal bin ich mit der Passform der  Hosen sehr unzufrieden und bringe die zurück.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. August 2005)

also bei mir 70kg,175m, war die m vom letzten jahr angesagt. 

IIRC hatte die traegerhose letztes jahr noch verstellbare traeger.

und ich muss bei sugoi, nalini und assos XL tr agen.

nach dem waschen ist sie eingegangen und sitzt so eng und rutschfrei wie ne lycra am arsch. 

dies jahr hat sie noch nen andersfarbigen, grauen, seiteneinsatz. unnoetig.

das sitzpolster ist das gleiche wie von der sommerhose.

das ist nach 2 wochen durchgesesessen und platt.

die sommerradhose hatte ich mir gekauft und nach ca 4 wochen reklamieren meussen. das sitzpolster reibte sich aus, fusselte und scheuerte so extrem, dass es keinen spass mehr macht.

die vorjahreshose die ich hab hat nur ein stueck coolmax als einsatz. 

wundert euch also nicht, wenn ihr nach ner zeit an der hose doch lieber ne hose drunter zieht.

ich selbst fahr meine winterhose selbst auch nur mit ner hose drueber: das hat den grund, da ich morgens zur arbeit fahre, es arsch kalt ist und abends im fruehjahr heim, wo;s dann wieder warm ist. 

ansonsten hab ich das teil auch gern zum spatzieren angehabt:

goretext drueber gegen regen und wind, die drunter. haelt bei 0 grad bis -5 grad einwanfrei warm und winddicht 

das wintertrikot vom lezten jahr im vgl. zu diesem jahr war auch dicker und flauschiger.

geniales teil. so warm, als wuerdet ihr nen wollpulli antragen. hab ich zwar beim fahrrad nie an, aber beim spazieren und wandern tuts gute dienste.


----------



## honkman16 (24. August 2005)

Wie die anderen Lemminge bin auch ich zum Aldi gepilgert um Radlgwand aus China zu erstehen. Grad die Chinesen müssten sich ja mit allem was mit 2Rädern zu tun hat auskennen   

Zu meinen Daten: 184 länge bei 78 kg. Demnach habe ich alles in L gekauft und die Handschuhe in 9. Soweit passt alles ganz gut. Nur die Hose (trägerlos) sieht ein wenig lächerlich aus. Sie sitz für eine Radlhose recht locker (das ist ja ok) aber beim Stehen sieht man wegen des Sitzpolster aus als wenn man Windeln anhätte. Das Teil klappt so eigenartig weg. Meine Freundin hat sich gar nicht mehr eingekriegt vor lachen und gemeint, sie hätte gehofft sie hätte noch ein paar Jahre bis sie mich windeln muss ...   

Für ins Summe 40 Euronen aber in Summe eine gute Sache.


----------



## Riddick (24. August 2005)

Hab' heute früh bei winterlichen Temperaturen (16°   ) beschlossen, die Klamotten gleich mal auszuprobieren.

Zuerst muss ich mein am Montag mittag vorschnell abgegebenes Urteil über die Hose von "passt fast perfekt" in "sitzt total besch...eiden" ändern.   Hat man das Teil länger als 30 Sekunden an, merkt man, dass eigentlich garnix daran passt: die Beine sind zu kurz, das Beinende ist viel zu weit, die Träger sind zu lang, der Bauchbereich total unförmig geschnitten, am Hintern eigentlich auch, und zu allem Überfluss sitzt das Polster eigentlich nicht genau da wo es soll.   Als ich auf dem Bike saß, endete die Hose ca. 8-9 cm über dem Knöchel; für eine Winterhose m.E. absolut inakzeptabel. Das Polster muss man öfter richten, besonders wenn man mal aus dem Sattel gegangen ist.

Könnte man die ersten Punkte evtl. noch beim türkischen Schneider an der Ecke ändern lassen, bleibt die Hose trotzdem zu kurz; ausserdem würde sich das Teil damit bestimmt um 100% oder mehr verteuern.

Das "Winter-Shirt" passt in L zwar ganz gut, hat seinen Namen aber eigentlich nicht wirklich verdient. Vielleicht 'ne gute Übergangslösung für den Herbst, im Winter werd' ich aber lieber auf den im Frühjahr stark reduzierten, und daher günstig erstandenen Fleece-Pulli zurückgreifen.

Die Jacke (XL) ist ähnlich unsinnig wie die Hose geschnitten: An Schultern und Armen gute Passform, im Bauchbereich Platz für weitere 20 kg.   Bedenkt man, dass der durchschnittliche Biker eher "dünn" ist, frage ich mich, wer da Modell gestanden hat? Ottfried Fischer vielleicht? Für 'ne Winterjacke hätte ich mir auch stärkere, bzw. engere Bündchen gewünscht; so pfeift der Wind jedenfalls relativ ungehindert in die Ärmel. Bliebe höchstens die Möglichkeit, sich Klettbänder rannähen zu lassen, wobei wir aber wieder bei den erhöhten Kosten wären.

Ausserdem fand ich, dass die Kombination Shirt/Jacke nicht wärmer hält, als wenn ich ein langärmliges Trikot und meine Gore-Jacke drüber habe. Kann mir daher nicht vorstellen, dass bei Temperaturen unter 5° ein wirklicher Trage- bzw. Wärmekomfort vorhanden ist.

Fazit: Die Handschuhe sind - zumindest für den Preis - über jeden Zweifel erhaben, der Rest geht umgehend zurück. Für die eine Hose hab' ich leider schon die Verpackung entsorgt - falls die nicht zurückgenomen wird, landet sie in ein paar Wochen beim grossen "E".

Ich investier' dann doch lieber ein paar Tacken mehr und kauf' mir Klamotten, die wirklich passen. Werd' mal sehen, ob ich nicht über 'nen Kumpel günstig was von Adidas bekommen kann.

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrKimble (24. August 2005)

Hallo,
falls jemand die *Trägerhose * in *XL * übrig hat weil zu groß , dann bitte PN an mich, ich hab keine mehr bekommen.

Danke
DrKimble


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. August 2005)

> daran passt: die Beine sind zu kurz,



gehen bei mir haargenau bis zum fuessknoechel. ideal. 



> das Beinende ist viel zu weit,



liegen eng an. 



> Könnte man die ersten Punkte evtl. noch beim türkischen Schneider an der Ecke ändern lassen, bleibt die Hose trotzdem zu kurz; ausserdem würde sich das Teil damit bestimmt um 100% oder mehr verteuern.



so ne hose kostet mit nem markenlogo drauf oftmals 70 bis 100 euro. nicht zu vergessen. und ich hab schon 100 Euro winterhosen gesehen, die nur an den beinen winddicht waren.

wohl dann, wenn du dir ne blasenentzuendung holst, weil da kein windschutz ist. 



> Die Jacke (XL) ist ähnlich unsinnig wie die Hose geschnitten: An Schultern und Armen gute Passform, im Bauchbereich Platz für weitere 20 kg.



stimmt. meine winterjacke duerfte auch so 3 oder 4 jahre alt sein. zum radeln nutz ich die garnicht. das taugt absolut nix. zu weit. 
ansonsten als herbstjacke, daheim, oder draussen, oder unter ner anderen jacke: top!




> Fazit: Die Handschuhe sind - zumindest für den Preis - über jeden Zweifel erhaben, der Rest geht umgehend zurück. Für die eine Hose hab' ich leider schon die Verpackung entsorgt - falls die nicht zurückgenomen wird, landet sie in ein paar Wochen beim grossen "E".



dass die handschuhe gut sind, merkst du bei niedrigen temperaturen! da halten sie absolut winddicht. waermen tun sie aber garnicht. ist aber auch weniger schlimm, da du auch nicht drin schwitzen willst. 



> Ich investier' dann doch lieber ein paar Tacken mehr und kauf' mir Klamotten, die wirklich passen. Werd' mal sehen, ob ich nicht über 'nen Kumpel günstig was von Adidas bekommen kann.



da spricht ja auch nix dagegen.


----------



## BBK (25. August 2005)

wann kommen denn die klamotten bei aldi nord?


----------



## 1. saison (25. August 2005)

aldi nord zieht wohl ende september nach.
check mal koever.com.


----------



## Enrgy (26. August 2005)

Die Trägerhose hab ich mir letzten Winter schon geholt. Ist ja optisch schön an Gore-Matrial angelehnt, kann aber von der Atmungsaktivität dem Original kaum das Wasser reichen. Die Hose ist zwar einigermaßen winddicht, aber dafür schmort man nach kurzem schon im eigenen Saft - und das bleibt auch lange nach ner Tour so, wenn man die Hose anlässt.

Ich trage die nur noch mit einer langen Unterhose drunter, die feuchtigkeitsleitend ist, damit gehts dann einigermaßen.

Die angeblich wind- und wasserdichten aber atmungsaktiven Handschuhe hab ich mir aus Spaß damals auch mal geholt. An einer nicht ganz sauber vernähten Stelle konnte man sehen, daß die Sache mit einer gelochten Plastikfolie realisiert werden soll....  
Gefahren bin ich die Dinger bisher noch nicht.


----------



## Robo83 (26. August 2005)

muss ja auch so sein, für ne gore jacke bezahlt man auch gut 150-200 EUR, für eine aldi vll. 15 EUR.  macht einen unterschied von über 130 EUR, klar zieht etwas für den namen "gore" oder was auch immer ab;
aber es bleibt trotzdem eine beachtliche summe übrig, die sicher in der qualität vom stoff bleiben.


----------



## Enrgy (26. August 2005)

Ich habe auch 2 Aldi-Jacken, hier kommt mir die Atmungsaktivität bedeutend besser vor als bei der Hose. Kann aber auch deshalb so sein, weil die Hose eng an der Haut anliegt, während man immer mind. ein Trikot unter der Jacke hat.

Will die Aldi-Sachen auch nicht schlecht machen, im Gegenteil, hab selbst fast nur Discounter Klamotten, von Brillen über Handschuhe, Unterwäsche, lange+ kurze Trikots, Jacken bis zu den langen + kurze Hosen.

An teuren Gore Sachen habe ich nur 1 Paar dünne Winterhandschuhe (inzwischen 7 Jahre alt), die wirklich super sind, 1 Kopfhaube und 1 dünne Jacke.


----------



## DIGN (27. August 2005)

Welche Größe brauche ich bei 80kg in 185cm ?
Liegt die Hose eng an der wie ist sie geschnitten?


----------



## Riddick (27. August 2005)

Bei Deiner Grösse brauchst Du mit Sicherheit XL, allerdings bezweifle ich, dass die bei 80 kg richtig eng anliegt.   

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (27. August 2005)

DIGN schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Größe brauche ich bei 80kg in 185cm ?
> Liegt die Hose eng an der wie ist sie geschnitten?




Ich habe 2 Kilo mehr als Du bei gleicher Größe und bei mir passt am Bauch noch ein Volleyball o.ä. rein, wenn ich die Hose in "L" anhabe.


----------



## TexasChainsuck (27. August 2005)

ich hab mir auch ne jacke und die handschuhe gekauft. also für den preis....absolut spitze!!!


----------



## tobox (27. August 2005)

TexasChainsuck schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mir auch ne jacke und die handschuhe gekauft. also für den preis....absolut spitze!!!




kann ich nur zustimmen jacke hab ich mir ne xl geholt das langärmlige triko war ja viel zu kurz jacke passt aber und handschuhe größe 9 10 is ja was für hammer  große leute *g ich bin 190cm auf 73kg


----------



## Tichy (28. August 2005)

wenn ich das so lese, bin ich echt froh mich letztes jahr mit den winterklamotten eingedeckt zu haben (traegerhose, shirt, jacke, handschuhe, unterhemd). shirt und jacke hatte ich damals auch kurz davor schon bei lidl geholt.

bin mit den sachen im grossen und ganzen echt zufrieden. die passform ist sicher nicht die optimalste, bei markenware musste ich aber meist auch erst viele marken durchprobieren, bis mal eine optimal war.

wenn aber etwas nicht passt, dann passt es nicht und ich wuerde es sofort wieder zurueckbringen. dann hat man halt pech. bei schuhen kauft man ja auch nur welche, die nicht druecken, oder? 


was ich uebrigens absolut nie mehr missen moechte, ist die weste aus der vorletzten aldi-sommerkollektion. zusaetzlich zu einem guten unterhemd schuetzt es gut vor fahrtwind und kann auch mal gut waermen, ist aber praktisch nie zu warm.

tichy


----------



## Weirdo (27. September 2005)

Einen Monat später - und was soll ich sagen? Vor einem Monat suchte ich eben jene Radlerhosen im örtlichen Aldi, aber alles war schon weg. Gestern marschier ich in den Aldi aus dem benachbarten Ort, und dort lag das Zeug noch in ausreichender Menge rum, ausreichend genug, um mich noch mit zwei Hosen (eine Trägerhose, eine mit ohne Träger, Größe L) und einem Trikot, alles noch originalverpackt, einzudecken. Die Trägerhase hat in der Tat einen seltsamen Schnitt und ist für meine Größe (1,87 m bei 80 kg) etwas kurz. Würde bestimmt auch einem Beuteltier wie einem Känguruh hervorragend passen, aber meines Wissens fahren die ja nicht Rad. Die Hose ohne Träger passt hingegen hervorragend!


----------



## Regengott (27. September 2005)

Tja, ich probier sowas sowieso nicht mehr, Hosen in Standardgröße passen mir so gut wie nie!
Bin 1,96 und das bei 70kg.
Jeansgröße 29 Weite und 36 Länge, selbst das bekommt man nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robo83 (27. September 2005)

Eine fehlende Rückentsche wäre für mich ein grund zu den (etwas) teureren Klamotten
Haben denn die Aldi-Trikots Rückentaschen? Und was ist mit den Tchibo-Trikots?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. September 2005)

Robo83 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine fehlende Rückentsche wäre für mich ein grund zu den (etwas) teureren Klamotten
> Haben denn die Aldi-Trikots Rückentaschen? Und was ist mit den Tchibo-Trikots?



Das ist unterschiedlich. Die "normalen" Trikots hatten grundsätzlich eine. Die "Freeride"-Shirts (etwas weiter geschnitten, teilweise mit V-Ausschnitt) hatten keine.

Gruß        Geisterfahrer


----------



## Deleted 39826 (27. September 2005)

Robo83 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine fehlende Rückentsche wäre für mich ein grund zu den (etwas) teureren Klamotten
> Haben denn die Aldi-Trikots Rückentaschen? Und was ist mit den Tchibo-Trikots?



ja, sind taschen mit RV.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (27. September 2005)

> Enrgy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab ich in der 2. saison. wasserdicht sind sie nicht. aber winddicht. absolut klasse für 3 euro das paar. 

wenn du sowieso alles kritisierst, ohne das mal in P/L anzuschauen, solltst halt gleich das 10 fache bezahlen. 



> muss ja auch so sein, für ne gore jacke bezahlt man auch gut 150-200 EUR, für eine aldi vll. 15 EUR.




nun ja. die aldi jacke ist auch nicht mehr als ein dickes hemdchen. ich hab sie auch, zum radeln mag ich sie nicht.
an sich brauch man schon ne softshell.

was natürlich die regenjacken angeht, sinds halt wind und regendichte mittelatmungsaktive teile. dafür jucksts einen nicht, wenn mal nen busch streift. muss man alles ins verhältnis setzen. 



> was ich uebrigens absolut nie mehr missen moechte, ist die weste aus der vorletzten aldi-sommerkollektion. zusaetzlich zu einem guten unterhemd schuetzt es gut vor fahrtwind und kann auch mal gut waermen, ist aber praktisch nie zu warm.



ja, die war top. die hatte ich die ganze heisse zeit an. einwandfrei. die hatte ich so oft an, dass sogar der verchromte reissverschlusszipper vom schweiss angeäzt war... musste ich mit schleifpapier wieder freimachen  

übrigens: das sommerwindweste sieht ziemlich genau nem gore pendant ähnlich. 

ich sag halt: Man muss halt auch alles in relation setzen. z.B. ist waren die sommerradhosen fürn arsch. schlabbriges material, mieses sitzpolster.

beim winnddichten unterhemd ists auch zweischneidig: hält zwar superdicht, passt aber nicht so gut wie ein löffler oder gore. 

die radhandschuhe, die ich mir im april dieses jahres geholt hab, sind immer noch top. denen hätte ich keine 4 wochen am anfang gegeben.. 

das wichtigste beim aldi zeug find ich halt: kassenzettel aufbewahren. 

meine toprodukte sind:

fahrradcomputer
windweste
winterhose
radhandschuhe
trikots


----------

